# Is it moe effective to pin pre or post workout?



## Ricky_blobby (Mar 19, 2015)

What's the general concensus. For muscle building. And also for fat burning. 

I have ghrp-2 and cjc-1295 no dac


----------



## Elvia1023 (Mar 19, 2015)

Ricky_blobby said:


> What's the general concensus. For muscle building. And also for fat burning.
> 
> I have ghrp-2 and cjc-1295 no dac



Doesn't matter a great deal just make sure you get your shots in on a consistent basis day after day. Although 100% I go with pre workout as you will get a big gh spike when training.


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Mar 19, 2015)

Thank you sir


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 19, 2015)

I do 1-1/2 hr before and immediately after.  I do pin im pre if I'm short on time as is absorbs faster.


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 20, 2015)

I was doing it post workout, but I have never thought about the gh spike from doing it pre workout.  That's what I like about this forum...I get a new point of view and learn every day from you guys.


----------



## Magnus82 (Mar 20, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> I was doing it post workout, but I have never thought about the gh spike from doing it pre workout.  That's what I like about this forum...I get a new point of view and learn every day from you guys.



There's never a bad time for a gh spike brother!


----------

